# On the [email protected] Vs. Cancer Classic



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

During the season we are going to provide game updates during all the big Nationally Televised Games, so if you are at work or can't see the game for whatever reason you can still keep up with all the action. 

The first big Event is:
The Coaches vs. Cancer Classic @ Madison Square Garden.

It's a two night Double Header. 

Thursday Games

Game One:
*Memphis Tigers* vs. *#20 Wake Forest Demon Deacons*

*Memphis*
HC: John Calipari
Key Players: Antonio Burks, Jeremy Hunt, Rodney Carney, Billy Richmond.
Key Newcomers: Sean Banks, Ivan Lopez
Ex-Factor: Improvement in Anthony Rice's outside shooting 

*#20 Wake Forest*
HC: Skip Prosser
Key Players: Justin Gray, Vytas Danelius, Eric Williams, Taron Downey
Key Newcomers: Chris Paul
Ex-Factor: Strong defense from Jamal Levy and Trent Strickland fueling the pressure D.

Keys to the game: (3 Keys)
1. Will Memphis' big people give them anything to combat Williams and Danelius? 
2. Who wins the battle of the backcourt with Burks, Hunt and Richmond vs. Paul, Gray and Downey.
3. Who is the best newcomer Paul or Banks, both have serious game.

Game Two:
*#23 Marquette Golden Eagles* vs. *St. John's Red Storm* 

*#23 Marquette*
HC: Tom Crean
Key Players: Travis Diener, Scott Merritt, Steve Novak
Key Newcomers: Dameon Mason, Marcus Jackson, Carlton Christian
Ex-Factor: Improvement of Joe Chapman and Karon Bradley as sophs.

*St. John's* 
HC: Mike Jarvis
Key Players: Elijah Ingram, Darryl Hill, Grady Reynolds
Key Newcomers: Darryl Hill
Ex-Factor: Willie Shaw needs to regain his form from his freshman year.

Keys to the Game:
1. St. John's is going to have to turn this into an ugly game to keep it close by hugging the shooters. 
2. Can St. John's get anything out of there big people (Kyle Cuffe, Abe Keita and Mohamed Diakate) to keep this game close?
3. Will Dameon Mason or Carlton Christian envoke comparisons to Dwyane Wade? Both are outstanding leapers and could have similar impacts. 

Friday Games

Game One:
* #22 Pittsburgh Panthers* vs. *Alabama Crimson Tide* 

* #22 Pittsburgh*
HC: Jamie Dixon
Key Players: Julius Page, Jaron Brown, Chevon Troutman
Key Newcomers: Chris Taft, Dante Milligan, Ed Turner
Ex-Factor: The improvement of Carl Krauser. He will run the fast break.

*Alabama * 
HC: Mark Gottfried
Key Players: Kennedy Winston, Antoine Pettway
Key Newcomers: Jemario Davidson, Akini Adkins, Shawn Taylor
Ex-Factor: Demetrius Smith and Earnest Shelton are going to get a chance to shine now, but do they have the talent to succeed.

Keys to the Game: 
1. Can Antoine Pettway affectively run an offense against what will be a stifling Pitt defense? 
2. Will Bama's 3 skinny freshman big man be able to hold their own on the backboards with Pitt's physical big men?
3. Who will step up and be the go-to guy for the Panthers now that Lett and Knight are gone?

Game Two: 
*#12 Gonzaga Bulldogs* vs. *#18 Saint Joseph's Hawks* 

*#12 Gonzaga*
HC: Mark Few
Key Players: Blake Stepp, Ronny Turiaf, Tony Skinner, Corey Violette
Key Newcomers: Errol Knight, Sean Mallon, Derek Ravio
Ex-Factor: The health of Turiaf. He is coming off a bad ankle sprain will he be ready to go.

*#18 Saint Joseph's* 
HC: Phil Martelli
Key Players: Jameer Nelson, Delonte West, Pat Carroll
Key Newcomers: Robert Ferguson
Ex-Factor: Dwayne Jones is poised for a breakout season. There is nothing stopping him from being a dominant big man in the A-10 but himself. 

Keys to the Game: 
1. Can Tyrone Barley disrupt Blake Stepp enough to throw off the entire Gonzaga offense? 
2. Will Gonzaga's bigs be too much for the inexperienced Hawks w/o injured forward Dave Mallon? 
3. Which teams role players will step up and make plays? Cause we know the stars will be there all game. 

*Coaches vs. Cancer Analysis*
I anticipate a great first game between Memphis and Wake Forest. I don't think St. John's will win this game and this begins the first game towards Jarvis' firing. Pitt should absolutely dismantle Alabama and I don't see how they can win this game unless Kennedy Winston is ready to be an All-American, though I doubt it because of the D of Jaron Brown. 

The best game of the event will definitely be Zags vs. St. Joe's. The injuries to Turiaf and Mallon kind of taint this game but honestly it doesn't matter cause Blake Stepp vs. Jameer Nelson, Tony Skinner vs. Delonte West. I would say Zags win in a close one, that could go overtime, though Nelson is tough to go against. The interior of the Zags wins this game. 

Any thoughts? I will try to give updates as the games go on tomorrow night, but if anyone else wants to add to them please keep it here.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

One thing to keep in mind for tonights game as that Taron Downey is not playing for Wake, he had his appendix removed like 5 or 6 days ago. Chris Paul is getting a chance to start tonight with Downey out. Also, there next highiest rated recruit Ingram, a combo guard, should get plenty of minutes as the top reserve at both guard spots.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wake Forest will still be pretty good w/o Downey tonight. I am eager to see how good Paul is. Should mean more minutes for Ingram and Strickland tonight. I think of Trent Strickland as Josh Howard the Remix, he is going to be a pain.


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

they just announced that calipari (spell??) plans to sign an extension with memphis this week until 2010. i guess the depleted c-usa is not going to scare him off after all.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Couple of points on this game.

It appears that Billy Richmond will never be more than an undisciplined player. 

Rodney Carney and Antonio Burks will be much better when Jeremy Hunt gets back from injury.

Chris Paul is terrific, as is Justin Gray. 

Overall the 3point shooting has made the game alright, but I am kind of disappointed in the game play so far. Very sloppy and Memphis refuses to bring a man to the middle of the zone to create better scoring opportunities for them. Hopefully they make
some adjustments in the 2nd half.

I also see Wake is playing that Hack-away defense. Too much fouling and not enough moving their feet.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What an ugly game. I thought Memphis would have some interior offense, but they had none. 

I think my calling them overrated this year might prove to be prophetic.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

I have to agree that Wakes D looked liked crap. I was shocked to see Downey play as much as he did and with all the foul trouble i can't believe ingram didn't play much at all. He was supposed to be the 2nd best freshman on Wake in terms of his rankings.

I'm surprised you think Memphis is overrated, from what i've read they appear to very under manned this year. I really don't think anyone was rating them all that high to begin with.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> I have to agree that Wakes D looked liked crap. I was shocked to see Downey play as much as he did and with all the foul trouble i can't believe ingram didn't play much at all. He was supposed to be the 2nd best freshman on Wake in terms of his rankings.
> 
> I'm surprised you think Memphis is overrated, from what i've read they appear to very under manned this year. I really don't think anyone was rating them all that high to begin with.


I think Wake will be fine.

As for Memphis I see a lot of people predicting NCAA tourney for them. 

Like Notre Dame, I expect to see Memphis in the NIT this year. Memphis has no concept of what team ball is and no inside game (if they ever threw the rock in there). They are going to be an 18-11 or worse team this year. Too many *ME* first guys. Though I love Rodney Carney. 

Coach Calipari will never learn that he needs to recruit guys who will buy into his team game and play a sytem like at UMass.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

NM - you stated that Memphis was overrated. Were there actually been that many people who expected big things out of them? I don't remember seeing Memphis in any polls.


They are NIT bound. 

Notre Dame has no depth - I guess they can be a similar team to BC last year - two good players but NIT.

I still think they will be a 5 to 8 seed.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>xubrew</b>!
> they just announced that calipari (spell??) plans to sign an extension with memphis this week until 2010. i guess the depleted c-usa is not going to scare him off after all.



I am glad he decided to sign extentision


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa,

A lot of pundits are still picking Memphis for the tournament. 

Why I will never know? 

As for ND, they will miss Caroll and Miller big time. 


Can anyone tell me why Mike Jarvis still has a job? This team sucks and all he is bringing in are damn JUCO's. Even if they were to win this game he needs to go. St. John's needs to re-establish itself as the premier choice for top NYC players.


2004 Recruiting
Ronald Ramon - Pittsburgh
AJ Price - Connecticut
Sebastian Telfair - Louisville
Russell Robinson - Kansas
Sundiata Gaines - Georgia

Those are the 5 best guards in the Metro NYC area and yet none of them even thought about St. John's. What the hell is up with that? Anyone of them could beat out Elijah Ingram. 

Get Bobby Gonzalez in here quick.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm getting sick of seeing Donnie Mcgrath. When are you going to change that avatar.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> I'm getting sick of seeing Donnie Mcgrath. When are you going to change that avatar.


Get used to his face when he is sticking jumpers in the Cuse's face this year. 

I know I post way too much. I have too many things in my head at once. I will change it to a different player...

just not today.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

A few comments on the games tonight. 

Memphis - 

Banks is going to be a STUD. He is very impressive physically, and seems to have a good understanding of the game. He was just about the only Tiger willing to make the extra pass tonight, which surprised me, given his impressive talent level. 

Carney is going to hold his own down low, but the rest of Memphis' big men are terrrible. 

Burks has NBA-level athleticism and leadership ability. However, he was pulling up for ill-advised shots way too often. If he sticks to his strengths, he will be in the league some day. 

Richmond and Rice really hurt Memphis tonight. Richmond had his moments and is good at creating his own, but he still forces it too much. I really, really don't like Rice. 

Wake Forest

This team is stacked across the board. I wouldn't be surprised if they are right there at with Duke/UNC at the end of the season. Newmessiah is right about the defensive intensity, but I think they will get that eventually. 

Paul isn't going to come in an be an all-acc player right away. He isn't a dominant athelete, but certainly can run an offense and has a crafty way of getting to the hole. 

I didn't like Downey as a freshman, but wow. He has improved a ton. He couldn't have played any better than he did tonight. 

Jamal Levy looks like a potentiall all-ACC guy. He reminds me of a college-level Shawn Marion, in the way that he is all over the glass and just disrupts everything with his length on defense. 

Down low, WFU is absolutely stacked. The 1-2 combo of Danelius and Williams is better than any in the ACC. Visser and Hendley seem to have a pulse also. 

I didn't see as much of the SJU-Marquette game, but it looks to me like Darryl Hill is going to be very, very good. But I suppose you could have said the same thing about Jon Hargett two seasons ago. Hill definitely has Iverson-like athleticism, handles, and instincts, though. A fitting replacement for Marcus Hatten...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Sorry, meant to edit, but hit quote, and didn't realize it.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

A ton of minutes for Chris Paul= 37. Shot was shaky but he is gonna be a great one. I wish Eric Williams could stay out of foul trouble because he could be one helluva player if he could stay on the court. Wake is definitly a very good squad this year and could win the acc and go very deep in the tourney. I love Downey and Jamall Levy. .. As a lifelong St. Johns fan, these are sad times:sour: Where is the Walter Berry's, Mullins, Shelton Jones, boo harvey's, Bootsy Thornton's, marcus Hattens?????


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The only thing you can conclude from the St. John's game is that Mike Jarvis should be fired for wrecking this program. If Fran Frashilla wasn't such a wacko, St. John's would be one of the best programs in the country, cause he sure could recruit.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I remember when Mike Jarvis, at GW, was considered one of the best coaches in the country. He also did a good job of recruiting internationally. What are some of the theories as to why he is doing so poorly in the recruiting wars?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> I remember when Mike Jarvis, at GW, was considered one of the best coaches in the country. He also did a good job of recruiting internationally. What are some of the theories as to why he is doing so poorly in the recruiting wars?


He hired Dermon Player from AAU Riverside Church team thinking it would bring him top city recruits, but it didn't. Look at what he's doing right now, nothing (Grady Reynolds, Lamont Hamilton, these guys are scrubs). JUCO bargain hunting. He should have hired a proven NYC recruiter or a HS coach like Gary Decesare from St. Raymond's (who is at Richmond now, recruiting NYC players).

Look at Keydren Clark who is at St. Peter's. He is a better player than "Showtime" Hill and Elijah Ingram. He comes in 2nd or 3rd for big time recruits every single year and then he recruits guys like Marcus Hatten, who want to live out their Iverson fantasies. The big men suck. I am happy for Curtis Johnson but the guy can hardly move and yet he starts. That is a bad indictment for the rest of the big men. Curtis Johnson is 7'3 300 lbs in a zone last night and he grabbed *ZERO* boards. 

St. John's as a pathetic as the Knicks. It's time for a coaching change.

Edit: I also think this event should be scrapped. College basketball just isn't a big draw in New York City. The announced attendance was 6,222 people, which is terrible since the Garden seats 20K. Need to put in a college basketball area and it should be packed.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> A ton of minutes for Chris Paul= 37. Shot was shaky but he is gonna be a great one. I wish Eric Williams could stay out of foul trouble because he could be one helluva player if he could stay on the court. Wake is definitly a very good squad this year and could win the acc and go very deep in the tourney. I love Downey and Jamall Levy. .. As a lifelong St. Johns fan, these are sad times:sour: Where is the Walter Berry's, Mullins, Shelton Jones, boo harvey's, Bootsy Thornton's, marcus Hattens?????


If Levy had any half court game he'd be amazing, but he has zero ability to create his own shot. He's oustanding on the break, his defense is top notch, and he boards fairly well, but the half court game from him is minimial at best. I see him as defensive stopper who as the athleticism to be a monter on the break.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well Dwayne Jones isn't scoring that much tonight as he only has 4 points and 4 rebounds, but that also has something to do with Gonzaga's amazing frontline. However Jones has been an animal on the defensive backboard with 7 blocks tonight. He is only going to get better and better.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Watching Jameer Nelson play basketball is almost as good as sex!!! holy sheeeet @ those spin moves and his ball handling and his driving and dishing!!! shame on Dicky V for picking Chris Thomas as 1st team all america and Jameer 2nd team!!!


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> He hired Dermon Player from AAU Riverside Church team thinking it would bring him top city recruits, but it didn't. Look at what he's doing right now, nothing (Grady Reynolds, Lamont Hamilton, these guys are scrubs). JUCO bargain hunting. He should have hired a proven NYC recruiter or a HS coach like Gary Decesare from St. Raymond's (who is at Richmond now, recruiting NYC players).
> ...


Curtis Johnson had 1 board in 8 minutes. He only played 8 minutes. 

Jarvis saved himself from big criticisim last year with the NIT run. He probably wouldnt have been fired anyway.

Keydren Clark wasn't really a top recruit but guys like Taft and Telfair need to be taking more serious looks at St. John's.

It's a problem when two NYC teams made the NCAA tourney last year and St.John's isnt one of them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stevie B</b>!
> 
> 
> Curtis Johnson had 1 board in 8 minutes. He only played 8 minutes.
> ...


I know Johnson only played a little bit, but he could barely move out there. He was almost like a statue, but I know he tries hard. 

Kiki Clark may not have been a top recruit, but he is a better player than Elijah Ingram that's for sure. He flat out stinks. 

St. John's looks like they are in for a terrible year and Jarvis needs to be fired this year.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

what a waste of time, you must *edited*

No need for insults. if you continue, you will be suspened and or banned.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh your back. You want to talk about Mississippi State some more, cause we can't wait?


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Cory Violette is A BEAST! He's gonna get drafted. He's listed at 6'11, which is 3 inches taller than he was originally listed at. If he is around 6'11, he's got great size for a power forward. He's got some wind too b/c he almost played the whole game.

Overall, Gonzaga looked very sloppy and wild, probably because of their lack of practicing together. 

BTW, Adam Morisson looked unbelievable.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Sure do.....

Mississippi State!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> It appears that Billy Richmond will never be more than an undisciplined player.


Last year at the start of the NCAA Tournament, Richmond guaranteed a win against Kansas to a host of reporters, saying KU was overrated. Memphis then proceeded to get knocked out in the first round.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IQ</b>!
> Cory Violette is A BEAST! He's gonna get drafted. He's listed at 6'11, which is 3 inches taller than he was originally listed at. If he is around 6'11, he's got great size for a power forward. He's got some wind too b/c he almost played the whole game.
> 
> Overall, Gonzaga looked very sloppy and wild, probably because of their lack of practicing together.
> ...


I don't know where they got their listing from, but Violette is definitely not 6'11. He is 6'8. He will have a tough time getting on a pro roster.


----------



## Zag83 (Nov 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IQ</b>!
> Cory Violette is A BEAST! He's gonna get drafted. He's listed at 6'11, which is 3 inches taller than he was originally listed at. If he is around 6'11, he's got great size for a power forward. He's got some wind too b/c he almost played the whole game.
> 
> Overall, Gonzaga looked very sloppy and wild, probably because of their lack of practicing together.
> ...


Cory is good, but I've stoop next to the guy and he is only 6'8, so it will be hard for him to get drafted. I can definately see him making a run at a NBA roster though as an undrafted player.

GU was very, very sloppy tonight. Way too many turnovers, a lot more than usual. At least the next 2 games on the schedule are easy and the kinks can get worked out before the big games against Georgia, Maryland, Missouri, and Stanford.

If you thought Morrison was good tonight, you should have seen him during the Zag's first exhibtion game. The guy can flat score the ball. He dropped 29 points in his first game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Last year at the start of the NCAA Tournament, Richmond guaranteed a win against Kansas to a host of reporters, saying KU was overrated. Memphis then proceeded to get knocked out in the first round.


Memphis was not even in the tournament last year, nor have they have been for five years, so I'm thinking you have the wrong person.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> Memphis was not even in the tournament last year, nor have they have been for five years, so I'm thinking you have the wrong person.


Ummm, Memphis was the 7 seed in the West Region last year where Kansas was the 2 seed. 

Memphis proceeded to get spanked by 10 seed Arizona State in the 1st round.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Ummm, Memphis was the 7 seed in the West Region last year where Kansas was the 2 seed.
> ...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Memphis was not even in the tournament last year, nor have they have been for five years, so I'm thinking you have the wrong person.


      

Calipari just got scared.


----------

